# 1.5 Gallon Betta Oasis



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

This is a my 1 gallon tank I picked up at Goodwill. Early on in my newbieness I tried two guppys and a two ghost shrimp in this thing, with a internal filter etc. needless to say it was a failure. 

It is now home to a female betta, java fern, pelia and didiplis diandra. 

There is no heater, no CO2, no filter. I do 75-80% water changes once every 1 or 2 weeks. I feed the betta, on days I'm in the office usually Mon, Wed and Fri. 

Substrate is the last little bit of floramax I had left over from my 29 gallon tank. There is a wild collected quartz rock. 

Lighting is the standard 7Watt "night light" type bulb, I recently up-fitted the hood with aluminum foil which is a big improvement over the black. 

*See post #14 for start of current location and setup*


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

Love it... I'm planning out my 1 gal office bowl currently... still debating on a betta or a trio of white clouds... I'm leaning towards the white clouds because the temp in the office is just too unstable, lol.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

firefiend said:


> Love it... I'm planning out my 1 gal office bowl currently... still debating on a betta or a trio of white clouds... I'm leaning towards the white clouds because the temp in the office is just too unstable, lol.


yeh, my office temp varies alot, especially when transitioning from summer to winter and winter to summer. I got the betta this winter and so far she is doing fine.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks great!

I think you've inspired me to plant my little female betta's tank


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

It looks nice, but are you sure that's a female betta? The fins look too long for a female. Cute tank all the same though


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

harder to tell than normal, but yes that looks to be a female betta 
good little tank.
though if you find some nice branchy DW that can be put flat against that back wall, you could make a sweet background by putting the moss on that DW, and finding a darker colored rock...
i think the 3-D background with DW and moss would greatly improve this


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Newman said:


> harder to tell than normal, but yes that looks to be a female betta
> good little tank.
> though if you find some nice branchy DW that can be put flat against that back wall, you could make a sweet background by putting the moss on that DW, and finding a darker colored rock...
> i think the 3-D background with DW and moss would greatly improve this


good idea, i'll look into that....I hate java moss though, so maybe I find some other moss I like better.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Taari said:


> It looks nice, but are you sure that's a female betta? The fins look too long for a female. Cute tank all the same though


pretty sure, sold as a female, has a pretty distinct egg spot, i haven't noticed a beard but I will check tomorrow when I see her again.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

No beard that I can see, so again pretty sure its female. 

This little tank is now at home and doing just fine. Rock is gone, there is a couple small branches along the back. I replaced it at work with a 15 gallon tank  I have some updated pictures, I just need to upload them.


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

awesome, but maybe its just me, but shouldnt it be in a corner? it just seems weird to me that the tank sides converge like that in the front. lol. Or maybe I just never seen this kind of tank.


----------



## calebkraft (Jan 3, 2012)

Wicket_lfe said:


> awesome, but maybe its just me, but shouldnt it be in a corner? it just seems weird to me that the tank sides converge like that in the front. lol. Or maybe I just never seen this kind of tank.


Nope, you can tell by how the lid is made. They just gave it a weird shape! 

I have the same one on my desk, though I don't use the lid so I can have a cfl on it. I turned mine so one of the flat sides is facing me. This makes it fairly far back to the other side. The visual depth is nice.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Wicket_lfe said:


> awesome, but maybe its just me, but shouldnt it be in a corner? it just seems weird to me that the tank sides converge like that in the front. lol. Or maybe I just never seen this kind of tank.





calebkraft said:


> Nope, you can tell by how the lid is made. They just gave it a weird shape!
> 
> I have the same one on my desk, though I don't use the lid so I can have a cfl on it. I turned mine so one of the flat sides is facing me. This makes it fairly far back to the other side. The visual depth is nice.


calebkraft is right, its meant that face out like that. it's not my favorite tank design by any means, but it was only like 2 bucks at goodwill.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I had this tank in a corner and put the bubbler in the back corner that was cut off, I treated it like a regular square... But it looks just as good like that...

Make sure you link to the new 15 gallon... If you already have this with the gal, I cant wait to see what you do with more... edit, found it in the sig


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

*Betta Oasis*

This my journal for my 1.5 gallon planted betta tank. Plants are diplias dandria, java fern and pellia.
Substrate is some extra floramax and pea gravel I had from my 29. Light is the standard candle incandescent bulb. put aluminum foil in the top to provide better reflection of the light. I don't dose anything in this tank. No heater, no filter. I do a 50% water change whenever I get around to it, which usually works out to about once every couple weeks. Been up and running for a year.




























The dots are air bubbles on the glass, I had just finished a water change.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I decided I wanted all my journals in one section so this is now here
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/174137-betta-oasis.html


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Was the only change to the lighting your aluminum foil upgrade? If you want you could try a led light bulbs like this or this.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Basil said:


> Was the only change to the lighting your aluminum foil upgrade? If you want you could try a led light bulbs like this or this.


Thanks for the links, how would those compare in brightness to the incandescent? no I also replaced the rock with a small branch/twig.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

They would be quite a bit brighter. I've got a 1 gallon mini bow that I want to test out these bulbs in if I get around to setting it up.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Cleaned the tank the other night, I moved pictures around on photobucket so post #14 contains the most recent shots.


----------



## Ganyon (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow. That does look good. Gives me a great idea for mine.


----------

